# Goop does the job!



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW, I will definately try that. Your Horse looks great. But how exactly do you apply it.?


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is amazing! If my horse had a white mane/tail I'd use that stuff in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

satrider said:


> WOW, I will definately try that. Your Horse looks great. But how exactly do you apply it.?


It comes in a little tub and feels alot like conditioner. I just scooped some out with my fingertips and worked it through her mane from roots to ends and let it sit while I bathed the rest of her. I rinsed her mane out last and it was bright white! Ahhh-mazing!

It usually takes 3-4 shampoos to get it like that.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another Goop vote here, from this










To this










I one easy step :lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

*THUMP* (jaw hit floor)


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

wow! where do you find it?? my mom has a mostly white paint who is in real need of something like that!


----------



## marinewife1024 (Apr 27, 2011)

Where can I get this?!?!?!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe that you ucky Americans can find it in Walmart, I had to get someone to buy it in the US and bring it back for me, I can't find anywhere to buy it in Canada.

You should find it in the motor section with the hand cleaners. They have a range of products Goop Multi-Purpose Hand Cleaner I just used the original one in the white tub.


----------



## marinewife1024 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks! Found it on Amazon  Amazon.com: Goop Hand Cleaner 12 Goop Hnd Clnr 14 Oz: Automotive


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's incredible. :shock:
I am going to have to give it a try!

Can you tell me if you found it dries the hair out at all?
Do you also condition after you rinse the Goop out?
Thanks!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I always condition tails after washing, that was my first Goop test, can't say I noticed any drying out.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you only use it on the mane and tail? Could you use it all over? My daughter's bestie has an all white filthy pig pony that could use a good detailing! I would love to see him as white as that. By the way, your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

brandilion said:


> Did you only use it on the mane and tail? Could you use it all over? My daughter's bestie has an all white filthy pig pony that could use a good detailing! I would love to see him as white as that. By the way, your horse is gorgeous!


I'm wondering this as well..My paint only has white at the top of his tail and by his bridle path..so it never gets nasty(rest of his tail is red)
BUT, the pig has white legs and one butt cheeck has a white strip that continues from his leg..which is yellow/brown from laying in filth over the winter and being unable to bathe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I have found that the mane and tail are the hardest to whiten so I use Goop on them. Regular shampoo gets my white horse's body clean. I am sure it wouldn't hurt to use Goop all over or on tough spots. 

I haven't noticed it drying out the mane or tail. It actually leaves them quite soft, but I always use a conditioner on them after rinsing out the GOOP.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Goop contains lanolin, glycerin, vitamin E and aloe. I had a buddy who used to use it to remove her makeup. (I wouldn't recommend that but....)

I can't remember if there is petroleum distillate in the mix but it sure cleans oily ick quickly. You can pick regular Goop up at any auto supply place. They also make a groomer's version of it.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

This stuff works awsome! thanks soo much to whoever started this post! here are some before and after pictures. the ones of just the leg are from a spotted saddle horse, and of corse then the ones of the paint gelding.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

oh i forgot to mention. i live in texas and found it at walmart for under 5$


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, I have another question.
I asked the 'ole hubby to pick me up some of this wonder Goop every one is discussing, specifically told him it was GOOP, and he brought home GoJo. :?

Does any one know if it is the same basic product just by another brand? It does not list ingredients, and I would rather not take any chances. 
Any thoughts, or should I not use it on my horses?
Thanks!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No it's not the same, I can't remember all the differences, but it is the Goop that you need


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooh I'm definitely picking up some of that!
My horse is incredibly stained


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you Golden Horse, that is what I figured....
I'll just let him think he "did good", and go pick up some GOOP myself the next time I am in town. :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> I'll just let him think he "did good", and go pick up some GOOP myself the next time I am in town. :wink:


Quite right, it's the only way to train them, lots of positive reinforcement for even trying to do the right thing.

And 20 minutes of heavy round penning when the screw up badly :lol:


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Quite right, it's the only way to train them, lots of positive reinforcement for even trying to do the right thing.
> 
> And 20 minutes of heavy round penning when the screw up badly :lol:


 
HAHA I LOL'd at that!! :clap:I will be buying some Goop!! I will post before and after pics and add it my other others post - Red Clay- White and Bay horse. lol


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I gotta try that!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang, if I knew Goop worked that well, I'd have picked it up long ago! :shock: I have a fleabitten gray, and even with QuicSilver it's almost impossible to keep his tail white.

I see it at Wally World all the time in the automotive section. Even better is that it costs a heck of a lot less than QuicSilver. Whoot! I have horses so of course I'm poor, and anything that inexpensive that works that good, I'm all over it!


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone had an allergic reaction to it? My tb is sensitive( no human shampoo for her) she breaks out in hives. She only has one white sock so not that important but it's always dirty. Would love to try it I just don't want another episode of hives. :S
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.scl.co.tt/assets/ORIGINAL GOOP MSDS.pdf

Here are the ingredients for Goop. Looks very mild, and has no known hazardous materials in it. It does have lanolin, which is great for softening hair.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks speed racer I'll keep it in mind the next time I go to the states. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG! I just looked up Goop to see what the container looked like, and sure enough my husband uses it for his hands!! Hes a mechanic and its the only thing to get the dirt off. How funny. Its been right under my nose. I will be giving that a try


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Quite right, it's the only way to train them, lots of positive reinforcement for even trying to do the right thing.
> 
> And 20 minutes of heavy round penning when the screw up badly :lol:



:rofl: Bwaa, ha, ha, ha!:rofl:
You are so funny, I *LOVE *it! Thanks for the great big belly laugh!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I told you I'd be back with photos!  I found Goop at walmart for $1.67 today! So i picked up 2 tubs. I used a decent amount and made sure to saturate it. I could have let it sit a bit longer but I am still impressed with the results!! 

Before:



























And voila! After:


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha...my poor hubby won't be too happy the next time he tries find his Goop to clean his hands up after changing the oil in the trucks.


----------

